# Wish for more?



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, does anyone every want to take the haunt up a notch? Maybe to build a pro haunt in a permanent building, or to work on a pro haunted attraction in a theme park? I live in the UK, and Halloween is not a big thing here really, so I feel a pro haunted attraction would do well! I feel that the work I do on my haunt here isn’t really appreciated, and after months of work, very few people see it. Anyone else feel this way about there haunt? Many thanks, HauntedSFX!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I would love to do a pro haunt, but the money just isn't there for it. I always wish to make my home haunt better and better each year and I know there are people who enjoy it, however there are many others who just want their candy and be gone and thats annoying but its how it is. My haunt is only up one day, if I wasn't so worried about theft then I would leave it up longer and maybe I would get more people interested since the neighborhood people would see it all month long but thanks to jerks who might steal or destroy props I can't/wont do that.


----------



## misterbill666 (Oct 9, 2008)

When I first started a yard haunt in 2000 I used to think my efforts weren't appreciated especially when only a handful of TOTs would come by. But every year I kept building at least one or two new props and every year I would get more and more visitors. I also started putting up a few fliers with pictures at work to advertise my haunt. This year I had about 280 TOTs and many adults too. I think if you enjoy building props then stick with it and eventually you'll get the satisfaction of very appreciative crowds and it won't be necessary to set up a permanent pro haunt in a building, which is probably prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Haunted SFX,
I've worked with a professional haunt for over 4 years now. They've been in business for over 12 consecutive years. It took them many years to develope a "following". Every year the visitors would increase slowly but surely. This year alone we had 15,000 visitors over a 20 day operating period. One of the keys to our success is tenacity, and a willingness to grow our "display" into something memorable to keep them coming back.
Like you, and many others it all started as a hobby filled with passion for the season. Only you can decide where your efforts will take you. Only you can set your limits.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hey haunted sfx i know exactly how you feel im from the uk also, what part you from ?The way in which i solved this problem this year was i contacted a local farm "South of England Rare Breeds Centre & Country Farm Park" which is open to the public and they have halloween fright nights there. i had done acting for them the year before so got to know what its like there and i contacted them at the begining of the year saying that i wanted to act there again and i also offered up my props to set up a section there. They were happy for me to and i got countless amounts of people veiwing my hard work and enjoying it. so my advice is try to contact local places like this and see what you can do. I'm hoping one day to open a pro attraction but thats a far off thing.and a few years ago i was stuck in my front yard with my work being appreciated but wasnt seen or enjoyed as much as i wanted it to be.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I wish I had the money to do it. I would love to put it together. I am more about the actual scenes as opposed to the scares, though. I should be a scene dresser.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm actually considering this move as well. Mainly due to space and limits due to my walk through being in my apartment. I think there are quite a few people who think how good could a haunt be put on by some guy in his apartment. Moving to a more rural area would give me more options. We had about 300 people come through this year and very few even wanted candy. I realize moving out of a neighborhood will hurt me number wise at least the first year, but I think I can overcome that with advertising and being open more. It won't be cheap, but nothing fun ever is.


----------

